# Brrrr.... It's Cold In The Upper Peninsula This Morning!



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I've been on my annual fall trip to the Upper Peninsula of Michigan(UP). It's 27 by my thermometer this morning, and the trailer is doing fine. So am I with a hot cup of coffee!







Daytime temps started in the low 70s, and then dropped back to the low 50's... And clear, sunny skies!!

I started in Iron Mountain for a few days, and then moved to Newberry. The colors are delayed about a week this year, as it's been warmer than usual until the last few days. The frosts the past three nights have really started to bring the colors along, and I've seen a big difference in the past three days.

Now I'll be headed home, and in about 3 weeks, I can see the colors change there too! And I have my cheese curds, pasties and jerky to remember the trip with, as well as a new hat from Whitefish Point Light.

All in all, a great trip!


----------

